# CoffeeMagic - Cleanskin on offer



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Just to let you all know we have some Cleanskin on offer this month. If you don't know what I mean then check this. All roasted within the last week.

Once this batch has gone you will have to keep your eyes open for the next lot...


----------

